# Help!!!



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

My Nigerian, this morning was in the pasture and one of the LGD's was with her. I noticed blood bright red. I got her into a stall in the barn, she ate with no problem. She has sat in her stall all day and showed no apparent distress she slept on and off this afternoon with little oozing! Within the last hour she is pushing, and the stuff coming out stinks, her initial due date was March 15, so I'm not sure if she was gotten thru the fence or if she has been butted and is aborting. It's her second freshing, last yr she gave birth in the pasture and I lost one of her kids and bottle raised the other........any help would be greatly appreciated!!


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of what is coming out. I don't remember any of my others stinking!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like abortion if she's not due until March, and the stink may be from the rotting fetuses and/or infection. I'm sorry if she did  . When she's done pushing You'll want to flush out her uterus with a saline solution and start antibiotics. Can you take her temp? B complex and molasses water will perk her up..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks like after birth...go back to the field where she was...there maybe a baby....it could be aborted but it will give you answers...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^ that might explain why the LGD was with her?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I did look in the field today didn't find anything, I had another goat abort and the dogs didn't mess with the kids.......I just tried going in and could not get my whole hand in and didn't feel anything! She is very bloated looking (which made us think she hadn't delivered yet). and I swear I saw movement earlier today! Makes me so sick that I am having trouble this season! 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I fear you may have a disease to treat, if she's not the first one to abort. Chlamydia comes to mind...moldy feed and poisons can also cause abortion.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows her temp? is she acting like sheis active labor? pushing anything?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the dose for the antibiotic and what antibiotic?

This has not started off as a very good kidding season......my Moms aren't producing enough milk! I've lost a set of twins already and when I milked the Mom, she didn't have 5ml in her!

This pass summer I let the goats forage and free fed coastal hay, with a couple of times a week I would give them 12% all stock, rice bran and chaffahay. 

I use to feed MG creep, all stock from TS, sunflower seeds and Timothy alfalfa pellets, free choice soda, and mineral block. 
I switched because I can't find MG brand creep at any of the feed stores near me anymore plus TS never has the allstock in! 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, she had started pushing. I will go take her temp. I don't have wifi at the barn so it may take me a few minutes.


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Could be a disease, but I have a goat my son gave me last year, she is not part of the pack but bigger and will butt the others, so it could be that too! Witch!! (The goat that is) 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

FOr kidding issues I grab Pen G 1 cc per 20# sub Q twice daily...b complex for support...

do you give BoSe.I know here is central Texas its a must...congested udder, sluggish labor, babies born weak or have bent legs are just a few signs its needed..
feed should always be fed daily if you feed it...for producing moms they need the extra , chafe hay is good...


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Temp is 103.1


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

temp is good. Any progress ? If she aborted or is aborting there is little to be done but let it run its course...Im very sorry,,, I am hearing alot of aborted cases in Texas this season...


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well the mixture I was feeding I liked even though it was hard to gather, the hubby fussed at me for feeding the concoction, said I needed to just be feeding one thing! So, in order to make him happy I let them forage and gave them coastal hay a free choice, so that when I switched them over to the rice brand and allstock from a local feed store it was a easier transition than the slow mix over recommended...... If they got moldy hay it has been at least 3 weeks ago, that we kind of thought the hay might had been moldy.....didn't smell like it.......didn't look old either. Plus I started mixing the chaffahay after Labor Day. I do know that other people in our area are also having problems with their goats too! 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

No, progress she was laying at the door, but got up to let me in.....she was chewing her curd.......if other peeps are having problems, makes you wonder what is going on and wonder if it's in our feed ????


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm betting the drought has sucked all the good out of the soil..lots of Copper and Selenium defeciancy...zinc and B 12..its getting harder and harder to keep the goats healthy

a good grain line to look into Red Chain goat grower and toward the end of gestation and when moms in milk..Milking ration...its not expensive and my goats did real well on it....we only switched because we feed non GMO ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

chewing her cud means shes not distressed.. just keep an eye on her...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It does sound feed/nutrition related...does her birthing matter smell rank, like rotten almost? If so a uterine flush would be beneficial to wash the gunk out, but this may be easier with the help of a vet (Never done it myself so not sure). Just something to look into ...worry about that later, let her rest and finish cleaning out naturally..


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it stinks like rotten....something dead.....fish? 

Thanks everyone, I'm exhausted, since I have had a full day of anticipation, I'm going to leave it in Gods hands, gonna say a prayer for my Olive tonight and hope she is still with us in the am! I will start her on antibiotic in the morning, I've caused her enough stress for today! I will keep y'all posted!



What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one retain her placenta last year and and needed to flush her out... I used a stomach tube with funnel attached and just gave an old fashion ******.. I used warm water and a splash of aloe Vera juice with enough iodine to look like weak coffee.. I did this twice twelve hours a part.. She actually seemed to like it.

I am sorry you are struggling and your moms are having a hard time.. I am sending positive thoughts your way!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you! UPDATE, this morning she is still laying in her stall.......I will start antibiotics this morning and do the lavage .......she is a Nigerian, so how much fluids, 30 ml?


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are going to flush her, get a 500 ml bottle of sterile saline solution and add 3cc of Betadine to it. Get an intravenous tube kit. There should be a metal tip a one end. Makes it easier to insert. No needle of course. Then you take off the lid of the saline bottle and put the other end of the tube over top. The hold bottle up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sending good thoughts!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she stinks bad, I would have a vet look at her and give her a good flushing and start her on antibiotics. 

If she is open, you may have to manually stimulate her to dilate, to get in there to get the dead kids out, it is crucial, she already has hanging tissue, which means she has already been in labor, the longer you wait, she will close and the bacteria is strong already , I am concerned for her. 
I highly recommend a vet at this point. Uterine infections with dead kids inside, will make her very ill soon, it is best to keep her eating and not to let it get worse, while she is still open.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows your doe doing??


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww that's too bad! Hope she pulls through for you!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news, I am concerned for her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That is a placenta. It looks like a normal placenta that I would expect after a normal birth. You are somebody needs to try harder to go in.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Update!! She is doing good, no temp eating well.


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love hearing that.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Update!!! My girl is doing well, have had several more deliveries, must be the year of the bucks!! Out of 6 kids in he barn only 1 is a doe!! They are so cute, and it's also heart breaking because I can't keep a bunch of boys!!! 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Sire to my herd, he is so funny and loves to play!

What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe I could hire them out as drive by stud services?? 


What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Maybe I could hire them out as drive by stud services??


Oh boy...lots of stinky boys in rut at one place...FUN!!! :ram:

glad your DOe is doing better


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad your doe is doing better  The buck looks like a character! 

Sorry about all the boys, I totally understand, we tend to have bucks born here as well. Our first 6 kids/3 sets of twins we had 5 bucks/1 doe. We currently are up to 7 bucks/3 does, and have 3 does left to kid, which I am sure will end up raising the # of bucks more so than does!


----------

